# dealer markup



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

just saw a touring Z for $43,500 today at my local dealer. wow! but anyways, i got to sit in it, and i think i'm sold.  i'm gonna order mine next year. there's no way i'm gonna pay more than $30K for mine though.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*AutoNation Rip Off*

I got this e-mail from my local Auto Nation USA Dealer. They are holding a drawing for a 350Z. What they are asking is just sick, and wrong. They make it sound like its a once-in-a-lifetime deal. Who in their right mind would pay for all the dealer added crap? Not me.











Cust# 8686---

10/05/2002

Dear Sameer Kumar:

This 350Z was custom ordered by a client and he will not be able to purchase it. His loss is your gain! If your not interested in the car maybe your have a friend or family member who wants this car? Can you can forward this e-mail to them? They will thank you in advance for thinking of them! And I will thank you too.










2003 350Z
Silverstone 
Charcoal Leather
Manual Transmission
Touring Model 
*M.S.R.P.$ 34495.00*

Mats 
KickPlate 
Dest Hand 
*TOTAL $ 34495.00*

*Customer Added Dealer Options* 

Custom Chrome 18 in Wheels 2995.00
Wheel & Tire Protection 24-hour Roadside Assistance 595.00 
Sony XM Radio 995.00
LoJack 795.00
Perma Plate 695.00
Alarm 795.00 

*GRAND TOTAL $ 41,365.00 Plus Fees*


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

That's outrages! For ~$43K I'd rather pick-up a discounted and new C5.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

mynissan said:


> *That's outrages! For ~$43K I'd rather pick-up a discounted and new C5. *


 Its absolutley sickening. Nissan needs to do something about this bull**** going on with their dealers. I know that MY nissan dealer (No, not AutoNation), has one 350Z on the lot (white), and are selling it for $32k (no stupid dealer add ons, though they had plenty of opportunity). They have one slight problem, everyone loves the car, but not in white  hehehehe


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Wah wah fucking wah!

Dealers are out to make money. If they can add all that crap and find a sucker to buy (and they will), they are sitting pretty. Most of you guys are too young to remember the ridiculous markup that Honda dealers applied to Accords. They did for several years and they sold EVERY ONE. Same with S2000. Same with Miata. If people don't buy, the price comes down. Supply and demand, baby. New Z, low supply, high demand, dealer "price adjustment". C'est la vie. Suck it up. Save your pennies. Whine about something that makes a difference, like Bush's ill-advised desire to invade Iraq.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> "Wah wah fucking wah!"


aren't you just a bitter man(refrained from saying old out of respect)


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

John Burns I'm not. I get called old at work every day.

I just get tired of kids wet behind the ears crying about silly subjects because they have no clue about human nature or economics. Their attention is focused in all the wrong places. Consider my earlier message a wake-up call.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i understand completely what you are saying although i think if we dont do this war, we stand a chance of another 9/11. Complacency tends to lead to laziness IMO.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Since this is not a political forum, I'll just say that we stand a chance of another horrific terrorist attack whether we invade Iraq or not. We are certainly NOT complacent anymore.

The only good thing about this is we have a clear goal, unlike Viet Nam, of which I nearly had a ring-side seat.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

well said


----------

